# Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Sunday, April 30, 2017



## pkleppert (Feb 6, 2017)

*Hello Vendors.

Attached is the Vendor Form information for this year's show, Sunday April 30, 2017
*
Your vendor spaces from last year are yours until you give them up.
If your SIGNED vendor form is not received by April 15, 2017, you may lose your space.

*Yes, Memory Lane will have their meet also April 27,28, & ½ 29.  419-832-3040
MLC Flyer attached*

*Minibike show is relocating to the Royal Oak Farmer’s Market Sunday May, 7, 2017
They outgrew their space in the Ann Arbor Show

BMX Vendors will be concentrated in Bldg. “G” See the Vendor’s Form for info.*

*The Rat Rod bike show is now discontinued in Bldg. “E”*

*“Best Custom Classic” is reinstated in the Show in Bldg. A*

*IF you would like an RV HOOK-UP Saturday night along the outside fence for $20,
contact the Fairgrounds.   734-429-3145 or email them at wfc5500@gmail.com*
They mostly have 20 amp plugs with some 30 amp.
we ask they include type of plug, if they have adapter, size of camper/RV and if they need water.
* 
Vendor spaces are still $40 inside or outside and Bldg. F is still $80

Thanks, Paul and Anne Kleppert and our wonderful staff of volunteers.

 www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com



        Facebook.com/AnnarborClassicbikeshowandswap


Ann Arbor Show  Pre-registration Mail-in form                      April 30, 2017 



NAME__________________________________PHONE_______________________ 



ADDRESS____________________________________________________________



CITY__________________________        STATE  _________ZIP_______________



EMAIL (print)__________________________________________________________

 Inside, heated with table, if available        10’x10’  $50    X    _______ =  ________

Inside, no heat, no table,  125 spaces       12’x15’  $40    X    _______ =  ________

Inside, no heat, drive inside, 5 spaces      15’x35’  $80    X    _______ =  ________

Outside, drive through spaces,  200+        20’x20’  $40   X    _______  =  ________

        BMX Bldg. “G” inside, no table 12 spaces 12’x15’  $40   X  ________ =  ________

SHOW BIKES___Eleven categories_____________$5     X  _______   =   ________

Classic Bicycle of the Year  (1st=$250, 2nd= $150)*_$10   X  _______   =  ________  

Collector show hats    Must order to get one  __    $10    X   _______   =  ________


Pay by Paypal use bikeshow@aol.com   add $2/space    X  ________  =  ________



Do you want same swap space as last year?  Y___ N___   TOTAL        ___________                                                                                                         

Include a S.A.S.E. for swap space location. Swap space envelope at Vendor gate at 6:45am



Make checks payable to:     Paul Kleppert Email for info:  bikeshow@aol.com



Mail form and check to:         Paul Kleppert

                                                               20855 West 14 Mile Rd

                                                               Beverly Hills, Mich. 48025


Show location:  Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, 5055 Ann Arbor-Saline Rd.               

Exit #175 on I-94 Ann Arbor, MI. 48103    734-429-3145       Craig Moody,  Mgr.

 www.washtenawfarmcouncil.org


Hotel Information: Univ. of Mich. Graduation this weekend. Rooms are hard to get.

I-94 Jackson Rd exit 172:        Windham Gardens  734-665-4444

      From the West             

I-94 State Street exit 177: Motel 6     734-665-9900         Comfort Inn   734-761-8838

         From the East          Red Roof Inn    734-665-3500  Victory Inn 734-971-2000


By signing this form, I agree to participate in the Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap Meet (referred to herein as the “Event”) held April 30 2017 and to release, waive, discharge, and covenant not to sue, and agree to hold Paul A. Kleppert Sr., Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds its trustees, officers, servants, agents, volunteers and employees (hereafter referred to as the “Releasees”) from and against any and all liabilities, demands, claims, or injuries, including death, that I may sustain during or in conjunction with the Event. 
SIGNED___________________________________________ DATED:_____________*


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine was mailed in a while ago. Looking forward to the show!


----------

